# Nuts



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

"Dropped my Hummingbird on Concrete now the sucker wont work. Wont power on. Probably means I am going to have to buy a new boat.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Definitely need to replace the boat if the electronics no longer operate properly....


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

Let me know how that works. If it works I'll try it out on the wife


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

perchjerk said:


> Let me know how that works. If it works I'll try it out on the wife


I think a lot of us are waiting to see how this works outs.
Good luck.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Somehow, my wife talked my son into fixing the Boat. So the fish finder now works. I did not think the wildcard living in the dark basement would come out of the darkness and fix my finder. He has once again retreated to the safety of the dark isolation away from human contact. (with a wry smile)


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Dovans said:


> Somehow, my wife talked my son into fixing the Boat. So the fish finder now works. I did not think the wildcard living in the dark basement would come out of the darkness and fix my finder. He has once again retreated to the safety of the dark isolation away from human contact. (with a wry smile)


I guess he's good for something...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> I guess he's good for something...


Sometimes this kid just touches stuff.. and it starts working. I could give you multiple examples of times when I or my wife worked on something for hours and not get it to work. He comes up and five minutes later it is working. Strange.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I have one of those, He lurks upstairs! And He relishes the idea of thwarting my well laid plans to acquire more fishing gear!! The difference is, He doesn't fix things! He breaks things! A foot here, a hand there, some stitches (he thought he needed to go to stat care) Ha! Good thing Dads a Corpsman! 7 stitches, Tetanus and Antibiotics.He wasn't pleased, but, why pay for something you can do yourself!I'm a real handyman!!!


----------

